

Early Canid Domestication: The Farm-Fox Experiment - WickyNilliams
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/feature/early-canid-domestication-the-farm-fox-experiment/

======
MikeTLive
this is from 1999. I was hoping for an update as its 13 years out of date...

